# Миофасциальный синдром, боли в ягодице и ноге.  Помогите!



## katrin25 (22 Авг 2018)

Добрый день ,прощу помощи. Ситуация такова. Болеет муж , возраст 39 лет, грыжа пояснично-кресцового отдела есть давно, еще с 2009 года, особо не беспокоила . Было обострение один раз ,резкая боль, невозможность согнуться, разогнуться снялось за две недели, уколами НПВС, миорелаксантами , хондопротекторами.сейчас ситуация сложнее. 

Итак  болеет 4 месяца :  началось в апреле 2018,  перенес ОРВИ с сильнейшим кашлем, 24 часа в сутки кашлял,  после выздоровления поднял неудачно тяжелое в положении сидя и  получил сильнейший приступ , который развился спустя несколько суток постепенно,   сильнейшая боль в пояснице , невозможность нормально ходить, согнутся разогнуться не мог,   боль проходила только в положении лежа, сразу поехали на МРТ ,   протрузия L5ммс элементами экструзии  на уровне L4-L5 , результат  сегодня выложу Вам виднее снимок.

Поехали к неврологу , назначен капельницы с дексаметазоном, баралгин, мидокалм, электрофорез с карипазином, магнит на область ПК отдела позвоночника, острые боли немного снялись, но в первыедни уже после приступа образовался жуткий перекос тела в районе поясницы. который ничем не снимается, лечение прошли до конца кроме физио, т.к второй невролог к торой попали запретила, сказав , что в  остром периоде ничего из физио нежелательно, при этом  из лечения назначив только уколы мовалис,  далее катадалон в течении месяца ,берлитион и продолжить сирдалуд. Боли немного спали, но после отмены НПВС , уколы делать муж отказался ,пил две недели аркоксия  особо без эффекта, пропил назначенный берлитион,  прокололи курс Мильгаммы. особого эффекта не достигли, так продолжается месяц , лежит дома, в щадящем режиме,  в начале июня случился  сильный стресс, мать его попадает в реанимацию с обширным инсультом, есстествеено  вопрос дальшнейшего лечения не стоит , месяц вобще ничего не  делали ,ходит также с болями, перекошенный, сильнейший спазм который ничем не можем снять и теперь самое противное , все это затянулось и на данный момент он имеет боли в ягодичной мышце, в икре, боли усиливаются к вечеру, чем дольше ходит и дает нагрузку , тем сильнее боль в ягодице и сильнее его кривит,   ночами чувствует тоже  ноющие боли по ходу мышца или нерва уже не знает ,  периодически отмечает мурашки по ноге.  

В  начале июля дошел до остеопата, тот ставит диагноз миосцефальный синдром,   был у него на 5 сеансах , пока без эффекта.
Сегодня постараюсь загрузить фото обследований и заключений  , помогите мы запутались. вчера были на консультации у нейрохирурга срочных показаний к операции нет ,все пробы выполняет ,сила в пальцах и ногах норм, на пятках и носках ходит.

Еще в одной клинике ,в конце июня сделали параветебральную блокаду ,стало полегче но не надолго , в составе был дипроспан и лидокаин , помолго немного  боль ушла, действие кончилось все вернулось. и перекос тоже, мануальщик сказал,  что у Вас  это на  фоне стресса идите к психиатру, психиатр рекомендует амитриптилин.  С утра он встает более менее прямее , доходит только до кухни и обратно идет уже кривой, есть четкая зависимость что перекос усиливается и боли к вечеру.
 На форуме очень много читала отзывов про @Доктор Ступин
 Надеемся очень попасть к Вам на прием, почему-то интуитивно верю ,что Вы нам можете помочь. Записались на 29.08


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Авг 2018)

Скривило в апреле или позже.


----------



## La murr (22 Авг 2018)

@katrin25, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## katrin25 (22 Авг 2018)

Скривило сразу в апреле ,  через два дня после приступа, и уже почти не разгибало до ровного , на фоне стресса с матерью пару дней боли вобще почти отпустили, потом вернулись с новой силой , сейчас особенно сильно болит мышцы , как он говорит,  именно после нагрузок (ходьба) он на ягодице нащупывает точки, при надавливании на которые может воспроизвести боль , которая его беспокоит , фото и снимки сегодня постараюсь загрузить .Спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Авг 2018)

Думаю, надо делать контрольное МРТ.


----------



## katrin25 (22 Авг 2018)

Делали МРТ  неделю назад ,с этим  же МРТ  вчера сходили к нейрохирургу, сказал грыжа такая же что была и 10 лет назад и  МРТ от апреля 2018 - 5мм , и свежее от августа 2018 , мол все они идентичные. показаний к срочному оперативному лечению нет , мол пробуйте консервативно. Тоже ставит мышечно-тонический синдром. на фоне спондилоартроза, остеохондроза. если не поможет консервативное лечение , как вариант предложил радиочастотную деинервацию.постараюсь в ближайшее время загрузить это МРТ


----------



## katrin25 (22 Авг 2018)

Вот такое искривление ...оно и не проходит так долго


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Авг 2018)

Такое искривление может иметь только одну причину - давление на корешок.
Это защитное искривление и пока не освободите корешок оно не уменьшится.
Освободить корешок можно либо быстро - операция, либо долго - резорбция.


----------



## katrin25 (22 Авг 2018)

Скажите , а что такое резорбция , насколько долго? А консервативная терапия , физиопроцедуры могут в этом случае помочь ?

Вот описание мрт , сам диск буду пробовать завтра загрузить.



И есть ли смысл сейчас принимать миорелаксанты?

Мы записаны к Вам в среду , очень надеемся что ваш комплекс лфк и физио смогут помочь . Отзывы о Вас очень положительные.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Авг 2018)

katrin25 написал(а):


> Скажите , а что такое резорбция , насколько долго? А консервативная терапия , физиопроцедуры могут в этом случае помочь ?


Рассасывание-уменьшение грыжи за счет собственных сил организма.
Способствовать этому процессу можно либо рефлекторно улучшая кровоснабжения в этой зоне, либо прямым воздействием с этой же целью.


----------



## katrin25 (22 Авг 2018)

Понятно , спасибо большое .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Авг 2018)

katrin25 написал(а):


> И есть ли смысл сейчас принимать миорелаксанты?


Миорелаксанты входят в стандарт лечения, то есть 90-95% людей помогают.


katrin25 написал(а):


> Мы записаны к Вам в среду , очень надеемся что ваш комплекс лфк и физио смогут помочь . Отзывы о Вас очень положительные.


Спасибо за доброе слово и доверие. Там и поговорим.


----------



## katrin25 (22 Авг 2018)

Спасибо ещё раз за ответы , хорошо договорились.


----------



## katrin25 (24 Авг 2018)

,Доброе утро , Федор Петрович. Можно еще   вопрос  в последние две недели ,периодически поднимается температура 37.1 -37.2, общий анализ крови норма, моча тоже,  соэ -15  , биохимия ок ,но повышен очень сильно  холестерин 8. Заметили взаимосвязь, температура повышается в четкой зависимости , чем сильнее болит ягодичная мышца, то тогда и наблюдаются подъем температуры .Хотелось бы уточнить какие анализы можно еще успеть сделать до приема у Вас в среду 29.08.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Авг 2018)

оак, оам, срб, мочевая кислота, глюкоза крови


----------



## katrin25 (24 Авг 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо большое за ответ, анализы есть на руках от где-то 10 назад дней сдавали , все нужно обновить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Авг 2018)

Нет


----------



## katrin25 (24 Авг 2018)

все поняла спасибо огромное.

очень пугает ,от чего температура такая 37  последние две недели, если это воспаление мышцы  какой-нибудь может такое быть ? Может на какие инфекции сразу стоит сдать тоже?

боли в мышце ягодичной как раз появились примерно одновременно с подъемом температуры,


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Авг 2018)

УЗИ ягодичной мышцы на предмет абсцесса.


----------



## katrin25 (25 Авг 2018)

Доктор , простите , что я Вас так беспокою , пораньше ,чем на 29  августа ( наша запись)  к Вам можно попасть , может в понедельник как-то , дело в том ,что со вторника на прошлой неделе  очень усилились боли в мышце , кетонал дуо снял процентов на 50 , уже не знаем как дожить , ночами не спит , в положении лёжа боль усиливается .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Авг 2018)

Тогда в понедельник в любое время, посмотрю между пациентами, но придётся ждать.
Пока ждёте и УЗИ ягодицы постараемся сделать.


----------



## katrin25 (25 Авг 2018)

Да спасибо большое Вам , скажите только до скольки Вы будете принимать в понедельник ? Мы тогда примерно к 15  приедем . Безмерно Вам благодарны .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Авг 2018)

С 9 до 21


----------



## katrin25 (25 Авг 2018)

Понятно спасибо , подъедем тогда к 9.00 , будем ждать . Дожить бы  под ночь лёжа начинает болеть .

Фёдор Петрович , скажите , а если подтвердится синдром грушевидной мышцы ? У Вас можно будет сделать в неё блокаду ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Авг 2018)

Можно.

Важно 9.30, 10.30,.....


----------



## katrin25 (25 Авг 2018)

Спасибо огромное,  мы подъедем к 9.00 будем ждать сколько нужно .


----------



## katrin25 (28 Авг 2018)

Спасибо Вам огромное , за то, что нашли время принять . Вы настоящий доктор !!!! Я прям под впечатлением, таких сейчас очень мало.

Федор Петрович скажите пожалуйста, а иголки ему когда можно будет подключить ? С ними может быстрее получится?


----------



## katrin25 (28 Авг 2018)

Федор Петрович, очень беспокоит температура 37,2-37,4  как-то она без улучшения. Может надо уже пойти на инфекции какие сдать?


----------



## katrin25 (28 Авг 2018)

Анализы  наши вроде готовы в регистратуре сказали. Вроде снижены лейкоциты. У него на фоне болей в ноге субфебрильная температура 37- 37,2 , может стоит сдать на герпесвирусные инфекции ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Авг 2018)

Снижение лейкоцитов, один из признаков вирусного поражения, но не обязательно. На приеме посмотрим.


----------



## katrin25 (28 Авг 2018)

Понятно , спасибо большое .Завтра он будет  на лечении утром  , если у Вас будет минутка , то может быть сможете глянуть .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Авг 2018)

Конечно.


----------



## katrin25 (4 Сен 2018)

Доброе утро, Федор Петрович скажите может ему сделать стоит ЭНМГ,  боли какие-то странные то сильнее , то меньше , волнами также и температура  , вчера было 37,6 с утра. Сегодня  уже пошли сдали на герпесвирусные инфекции.  Прям нервы сдают, что же это так долго болеть то может 5 месяц пошел.

Правда в лаборатории они взяли только G антитела .М не взяли походу придется досдавать.

Чем же этот спазм с грущевидной можно снять , грыжа то была и после приступа изначально боли в седалищном нерве не было , как и не было таких подскоков температуры, может иголки могут помочь?Или еще какое-то физио , типо токов или электрофорезов, не могу уже смотреть на его мучения. Вся надежда  на Ваш опыт Федор Петрович.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Сен 2018)

katrin25 написал(а):


> Доброе утро, Федор Петрович скажите может ему сделать стоит ЭНМГ,  боли какие-то странные то сильнее , то меньше , волнами также и температура  , вчера было 37,6 с утра. Сегодня  уже пошли сдали на герпесвирусные инфекции.  Прям нервы сдают, что же это так долго болеть то может 5 месяц пошел.


Ситуация тем и плоха, что за пять месяцев кривохождения сформирован стереотип на устранение которого может уйти несколько недель и месяцев, такова физиология.
И операция тут не помощник, не меняет она стереопита.
Анализы сдали это хорошо, посмотрим, но если что-то хотите сделать, обсудите со мной, я подскажу и что сдавать и как правильно. 
Спазм грушевидной мышцы это плохо, и он есть, но он не может давать кривизны на поясничном уровне, это подвздошнопоясничная, квадратная мышца.
Понимаю вашу боль, но и быстрее не могу, только перешли к ПИР и коррекции.


----------



## katrin25 (4 Сен 2018)

Понятно ,будем исправляться. Сегодня с утра просто поднялась температура 37,6  поэтому понадеялись на грамотность лаборатории ,а зря как выяснилось ...ну ничего то ,что скажете то и до сдадим.  Понимаю, что быстро не получится .Спасибо за помощь. а от ишиаса может быть такая температура волнами или все же нужно искать причину в чем-то другом?


----------



## 32Ольга (4 Сен 2018)

Екатерина, Вы так сильно не переживайте! Если попали в руки к Федору Петровичу, то знайте, что это мастер своего дела. Наберитесь терпения. Если так долго болело, то так долго и будет проходить. Про себя хочу сказать: грыжа 13 мм, тоже была температура выше 37, очень долго, не знаю, с чем это связано, но пройдет боль, пройдет и субфебрилитет. У меня тоже был синдром грушевидной мышцы, долго массажировали, аж до синяков))). Прошла 2 курса лечения у Федора Петровича, грыжа уменьшилась до 7 мм. Мучилась с января, сейчас остаточные явления в ноге есть, но борюсь с ними, хожу в отделение ЛФК и массажа на Звуковую (улица). Можно попробовать ягодицу тенисным мячиком разминать. Но вы не спешите, починят Вашего супруга и Вы нервы поберегите, потому что, как известно, все болезни от нервов... и от резиновой обуви.


----------



## katrin25 (4 Сен 2018)

@32Ольга, да я знаю, прошерстив весь форум видно ,что Федор Петрович профессионал своего дела ,тут даже никаких сомнений нет  . Сами виноваты, что так затянули с лечением, но у нас мама попала с тяжелым инсультом как раз почти одновременно с этой ситуацией.
Скажите ,а при  синдроме грушевидной мыщце были боли в седалищном нерве ? сколько раз в неделю в начале ходили на процедуры?


----------



## 32Ольга (4 Сен 2018)

У меня была адская боль по всей ноге, от ягодицы до стопы, муражки бегали по всей длине ноги, сидеть вообще не могла, ногу выкручивало, более менее ходить и лежать, ходила хромая, но и ночью боль сильная была, спать не могла. Тоже немного затянула с лечением, пыталась лечиться у районного невролога, которая даже в руки молоточек не брала, я уж не говорю про иголки. Попала к ФП через полтора месяца ужасных болей. Ходила 3 раза в неделю через день. В начале тоже были "качели", то лучше, то хуже, потом периодов "лучше" стало больше. Спросите у ФП про аппликатор Кузнецова и корсет. Мне корсет очень помог. И сейчас его надеваю при нагрузках.


----------



## katrin25 (4 Сен 2018)

32Ольга написал(а):


> У меня была адская боль по всей ноге, от ягодицы до стопы, муражки бегали по всей длине ноги, сидеть вообще не могла, ногу выкручивало, более менее ходить и лежать, ходила хромая, но и ночью боль сильная была, спать не могла. Тоже немного затянула с лечением, пыталась лечиться у районного невролога, которая даже в руки молоточек не брала, я уж не говорю про иголки. Попала к ФП через полтора месяца ужасных болей. Ходила 3 раза в неделю через день. В начале тоже были "качели", то лучше, то хуже, потом периодов "лучше" стало больше. Спросите у ФП про аппликатор Кузнецова и корсет. Мне корсет очень помог. И сейчас его надеваю при нагрузках.


ну вот у него все один в один ,жуткие боли в ноге от ягодицы до стопы ,мурашки ,температура в течении дна 37,1-37,2,3. Аппликатор купили сразу, уже лежит на нем .А физио  у Вас какое было ? ой ...районные им вобще все фиолетово, полное равнодушие. У  меня отец 45 лет военным врачом отпахал ,никогда не был равнодушным к чужой боли, люди старой закалки они другие все же  были, а врачи тем более. Как считаете после каких именно процедур пошло улучшение , понятно ,что все в комплексе ,и все индивидульно ,но все же . И спасибо огромное за поддержку ))


----------



## katrin25 (4 Сен 2018)

Температура по факту уже  больше месяца начались подъемы ,когда заболела ягодица .


----------



## 32Ольга (4 Сен 2018)

katrin25 написал(а):


> ну вот у него все один в один ,жуткие боли в ноге от ягодицы до стопы ,мурашки ,температура в течении дна 37,1-37,2,3. Аппликатор купили сразу, уже лежит на нем .А физио  у Вас какое было ? ой ...районные им вобще все фиолетово, полное равнодушие. У  меня отец 45 лет военным врачом отпахал ,никогда не был равнодушным к чужой боли, люди старой закалки они другие все же  были, а врачи тем более. Как считаете после каких именно процедур пошло улучшение , понятно ,что все в комплексе ,и все индивидульно ,но все же . И спасибо огромное за поддержку ))


@katrin25, мне кажется эффективно действует массаж и мануалка, особенно работа со спазмированными мышцами. И конечно блокады!


----------



## katrin25 (4 Сен 2018)

понятно спасибо за ответ


----------



## Serakuzavr (27 Янв 2019)

@katrin25, добрый День , еня зовут Сергей у меня примерно такая же ситуация с болями и симптомами  также защемление этой грушевидной мышцы никак не разблокирую , чем у вас дело закончилось вылечились от болей?


----------

